# Repair Manual for 1988 Nissan Stanza?



## bigspeen (Aug 17, 2007)

Please help me were can I get a downloadable Repair Manual for 1988 Nissan Stanza? Thnz..:loser:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan never released 88 Stanza models on CD, so you'll probably have a hard time finding a download online. Your best bet would probably to get the paper factory manual or subscribe to ALLDATA; they have one vehicle subscription services available for the DIY'ers. Of course, those options cost money. Depending on what info you're looking for, you should know the Autozone.com has a free repair guides section.


----------



## poor_red_neck (Jun 7, 2008)

I'll post this, as long as you promise not to post it all over the internet. I've been using this for years.

http://search.ebscohost.com/Login.aspx?lp=login.asp&ref=&authtype=ip,uid

Username: greatfalls
Password: publiclibrary

Click on "Auto Repair Reference Center"




*For those of you who get some use out of that... consider it a gift, and PLEASE help me with this thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/stanza/145301-why-am-i-not-getting-spark.html


*


----------

